# Which fish where ?



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

3 1/2 tanks, 2 fish. How to proceed ?

Tank #1 : 6-gallon, newly cycled. No fish.

Tank #2 : 5-gallon, not cycled. 1 Male betta (Blue).

Tank #3 : 1-gallon, not cycled. 1 Male Betta (Red).

Tank #4 : 10-gallon, empty (no water, nothing). I *think* it's water tight, but my husband wants me to run another bead of silicone in it before we use it. I'll post photos in a bit to get some advice about this tank in particular.

Now, question.

*Which fish should go into the 6-gallon ? Blue or Red ?*

It's going to be a bit of moving about - because we'd like eventually to put the 5-gallon into my daughter's room (where the 1-gallon is now), and the 10-gallon in the boys room, divided, with two male bettas.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

PhonicsBus said:


> 3 1/2 tanks, 2 fish. How to proceed ?
> 
> Tank #1 : 6-gallon, newly cycled. No fish.
> 
> ...


well if your thinking about moving the one of the betta, then i would move the one in the 1 gallon, he would be happier 
but in the 6 gallon tank. you can get some low light plants (water spirits, java ferns, etc) with a piece of driftwood and add like 5-6 small size tetras  that would look pretty nice (rummy nose,. neon, cardinal, etc)


----------



## PhonicsBus (Feb 7, 2010)

That's actually what I did - I put "Red" into the 6 gallon.
He seems to be enjoying the few plants that are in there, he's much more active so far - go figure !


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

he much be sooooo happy  that she has so much space to live in


----------

